# Face-to-Face Interview & Job Questions



## KentyMac (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello! 

I'm hoping someone who has interviewed in Abu Dhabi or the UAE can provide some insight for me. I've already completed a phone interview for a school in Abu Dhabi and am now being asked to fly over for a face-to-face interview. I've been told it will include a medical exam and to bring several passport photos for the medical and administrative records I'll be completing. They've also told me that in addition to myself they are flying over a few other candidates. 

I guess my big question is: How much of this is to make sure that I'm really who I've portrayed myself to be and how much this is truly an interview where I'm competing with the other candidates? Are the odds good or is it still anyone's game? 

I only ask because I have an offer in hand for a tenure-track position in the United States that needs a response ASAP but I am very interested in Abu Dhabi if it can be worked out. 

My second question regards education for my niece. My wife & I are the permanent guardians of our niece and I've been told that ADNOC may not pay for any of her education. Has anyone had experience with this who can comment on it? I'm sure I'll get this question answered once I'm on the ground, but I'd like to know now as I'm planning and comparing offers. 

Thank you!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

How old is your niece? After the kindergarden years, the fee for most decent western schools is around 45k. As they get older, the price continuous to climb. They have prices listed on the school websites usually. Google the schools and you will see the cost structure. 

If they are flying you over, that generally is a good sign that they are interested in hiring you. The fee to fly someone from the usa is not cheap and I am assuming you are in a sought after career field. If they are asking for pictures and a medical, sounds like it but is this job a postion where physical attributes are as important as mental/education qualities of a canidate? Might be standard in your industry. Are there mulitple positions open? 

Why are you interestd in Abu Dhabi? Have you been to the UAE? Is the position going to pay a good deal more then the usa offer? Are you wanting to be in the middle east for a particular reason? Will having this position on your resume help or hurt you long term? There is not a long term (even though there are some expats who have lived here a long time) relocations and citizenship opportunity for the uae. Is a tenure position important to you? Do you have a basic understanding about what is on the table and being offered? How does it compare? 

I have a friend who works for adnoc but is local. His father also works for adnoc. They covered private school fees for him and his siblings as a youngster, and do now as a adult for kids he may have. But being local and an expat is a bit different  Maybe an expat will come along who works for adnoc. It can be negotiated for though. 

Good luck and enjoy your visit, if nothing else.


----------

